# Beef protein isolate



## Sully (Jan 25, 2015)

So everyone is familiar with hydrolyzed beef protein powder, correct? Carnivor being the biggest name on the market, but there might be as many as a dozen other brands that sell what is essentially the same product.

 I got to reading all of the nutritional labels for the different brands while I was at work the other night, and with one exception, they all have one thing in common. They all add some type of carbohydrate to the protein powder. Typically it's maltodextrin, and it's usually in the 7-9 gram per serving range as well. One or two brands only add 3 grams, and only one brand adds none. Even True Nutrition adds carb powder to their beef protein. 

Does anyone know for certain why they all add carbohydrates to their beef protein powder? I've done some Google searching and come up empty. Thought maybe someone might have an answer, or know a buddy in the industry that can find an answer. There's gotta be some reason that it's "necessary", other wise they wouldn't all be doing it, right?

 And yes, I know that almost none of these companies actually make their products. They're all manufactured by a company called a copacker, that does the actually manufacturing and packaging and then just ships the final product to the supplement company that then distributes it. And most of these beef proteins probably come from the same one or 2 copackers. But, that still doesn't explain the answer to my question. 

Anyone know the answer?


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow, I've used TN's beef before and didn't even notice the carbs. Maybe I should learn to read a little better.


----------



## Sully (Jan 25, 2015)

I just went and looked an TN.com again, and their beef isolate does not contain any added carbs, unless u add a flavoring system to it. My bad. I was working from memory on that one.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 25, 2015)

I can't  comment about the carbs, but I used the Carnivore brand and really liked it for the post workout meal, higher in calories with the benefits of beef protein.  I guess Im giving Carnivore a "bump".  I did tire of the flavor quicker than other proteins.


----------



## Sully (Jan 26, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> I can't  comment about the carbs, but I used the Carnivore brand and really liked it for the post workout meal, higher in calories with the benefits of beef protein.  I guess Im giving Carnivore a "bump".  I did tire of the flavor quicker than other proteins.



I drank Carnivor for a long time, but never did like the flavor. They have some of the worst flavoring systems in the industry, IMO. The Blue Razz flavor was undrinkable. It choked me the first time I tried it. Couldn't even finish the first shake. I have the tub away to a buddy that claimed taste didn't matter to him and he could choke down anything. Checked back with him after a week and he had thrown it away after the 3rd shake he made. That shit was not fit for human consumption.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 31, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I drank Carnivor for a long time, but never did like the flavor. They have some of the worst flavoring systems in the industry, IMO. The Blue Razz flavor was undrinkable. It choked me the first time I tried it. Couldn't even finish the first shake. I have the tub away to a buddy that claimed taste didn't matter to him and he could choke down anything. Checked back with him after a week and he had thrown it away after the 3rd shake he made. That shit was not fit for human consumption.



Some of my close friends said the same thing,,,worst flavor/taste they have ever had.


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 31, 2015)

Carnivore gave me the shits but I had no problem with TN'S or the one from Ultimate Nutrition
Think it's called Carnibolic or something
And that one had no carbs either


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Carbs are used in carnivore pretty much for blending of all the ingredients or it would be chunky.. And as thickener and also to mask the cows ass taste in your mouth.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 1, 2015)

Carnivor never bothered me.  I was upset when they stopped selling it at my old store.  I only pick out my drinks by what has the most protein per serving and the most servings per container


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 6, 2015)

This stuff is rocks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

Now is it tiny bits a pretzel or what. I thought ive seen it all .


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 6, 2015)

No just the flavor.


----------



## MikeRoss (Feb 6, 2015)

I like carnivores chocolate flavor. I would never touch a fruit flavored beef protein. 

As far as the carbs go, I agree it's a taste\texture masking agent


----------

